# Wyndham Desert Blue 3-23pm to 3-27am STUDIO



## ioiosotwig (Mar 12, 2015)

Studio (sleeps a max of 4) available Mon 3-23-2015pm with a checkout Fri 3-27-2015am @$100/night = $400 total! NO ADDITIONAL FEE OTHER THAN A $100 REFUNDABLE SECURITY DEPOSIT explained below.

*I am a Wyndham Owner, NOT A BROKER!*

This is a NEW Wyndham location still under construction, so I do not know what to expect regarding noise.

Wyndham Desert Blue
3200 West Twain Ave.
Las Vegas NV 89103 

*Resort Policies*

    Sending Guests on Vacation: Should your guest arrive without a Guest Confirmation, the Guest Confirmation fee will be collected from them at the time of check-in prior to having access to the unit.
    The minimum check in age at this resort is 21; at least one guest must meet the minimum age requirement per unit, in order to check in.
    A refundable $100 credit card deposit is required upon check in.
    A fee may be associated with some of the resort amenities and activities. Please contact the resort for more details.
    Check-in is 4 p.m.; Check-out is 10 a.m. The front desk is available 24 hours a day.
    The resort reserves the right to assign a different unit of the same type and occupancy as confirmed with this confirmation.
    This resort is 100% smoke-free in all of its units or buildings. Smoking may be permitted in designated areas only. Not complying with this policy may result in the assessment of a substantial fee. Thank you for your cooperation with this policy.
    Service animals that are trained to work or perform tasks for the benefit of an individual with a disability are welcome at all affiliated locations.
    This information has been verified with the resort. We continually update and verify the information, but cannot guarantee its accuracy.

*Getting to the Resort*

From McCarran International Airport: Take S. Swenson St. to E Tropicana Ave. / NV-593 W. Turn left onto Tropicana and travel 2.1 miles. Turn right onto Dean Martin Drive , drive 1.4 miles and turn left onto W.Twain Ave. The resort will be on the right.

From I-15 heading north: Take Exit 38 for Flamingo Rd. Keep left a the fork and follow signs for W. Flamingo Rd. Turn left onto NV-592 W./W.Flamingo Rd. travel 1.2 miles and turn right S. Valley View Blvd. After .5 mile turn right onto W.Twain Ave. and the resort will be on the left .

From I-15 heading south: Take Exit 39 for Spring Mountain Rd. Keep right at the fork to stay on Exit 39. Follow signs for Spring Mountain Rd. W. and merge onto W. Spring Mountain Rd. Travel 0.7 miles and turn left onto S. Valley View Blvd. After .3 mile turn left onto W.Twain Ave and the resort will be on the left.


----------



## ioiosotwig (Mar 14, 2015)

*OBO*

OBO!

Make me an offer I can't refuse, wish I could go myself, haven't stayed here yet. I like to make trips to Vegas to visit my money... 

```

```


----------



## ioiosotwig (Mar 14, 2015)

*Wyndham Desert Blue opened last week...*

Here is a photo taken yesterday (3-13-2015)






Here is a link for updated info on the property from yesterday also:
http://www.vegaschatter.com

Looks pretty good...


----------



## ioiosotwig (Mar 20, 2015)

Not a lot of time left for this great location!


----------

